# Auto GA16DE Dyno



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have my GA dynoed today.

mods are 15 degree timing , HS Headers , HS CAI , UR pulley and custom 2.25 crush bend exhaust and a DragunFire Muffler..

im running on 15 inch se-r rims on 205/50/15 Kuhmo 712 Tires.



















1st and worst run










2nd and best run










3rd and last run


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Damn, I thought the GA put down like 90whp stock??


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

damn kinda embarrasing to us GA owners to not even reach 100. there only one solution and that is TURB0 or NAWSS


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im sure the manual tranny GA can do 90 - 100 at the tires..

but the auto ones rob the power so bad.

but another factor is the dyno people dont know how to do the autos which really fucks up my dyno sheet


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn Liu, u poor thing. I pulled 87 with just WAI. I'm currently pulling 97.4 auto, WAI, 19* timing, and Stromung exhaust.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont know what the hell happened !!!

mine is a 1995 GA and have more mods than justin and yet im pulling less !!

What the hell !! it either a. they didnt do my dyno right or b. my motor is about to die.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wow. with all those mods id kinda think you'd get more out of it. but again, you said the guy didnt have it setup right.

kinda curious to have mine done soon, maybe next week, goin up with my biddy n he said he'd cover my run till i can pay em back


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

What do most places charge to put your car on a dyno?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

My local place charges $25/run and an extra $25 everytime they have to strap the car down, pretty much, $50 for the first run and $25 for the other.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

, I ¶WN3D yuo Liu:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> What do most places charge to put your car on a dyno?


most places are 60 to 75 for 3 pulls

liuspeed, also keep in mind, beside people dont know how to auto, some dynos are always that accurate.. but you should have a little more hp and tq than that...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Who drove the car?

Chances are, they had no idea what they were doing, I've run into a few places that had no clue how to pull an auto. They have no idea how to get it to go into the right gear (autos pull in 2nd btw, not 3rd).


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Chances are, they had no idea what they were doing, I've run into a few places that had no clue how to pull an auto. They have no idea how to get it to go into the right gear (autos pull in 2nd btw, not 3rd).


so autos have to be in 2nd gear to get accurate numbers?? was your dyno in 2nd?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, it doesn't HAVE to be, it's supposed to be tho b/c the 3rd gear cuts into the speed limiter. Actually, that run I did was in 3rd gear, we did 2 runs in 2nd and 2 runs in 3rd, the 3rd gear just happened to be the best pull.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im gonna try another place and dyno it.

3 pulls for 30 bux this sunday so im gonna try it out.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Who drove the car?
> 
> Chances are, they had no idea what they were doing, I've run into a few places that had no clue how to pull an auto. They have no idea how to get it to go into the right gear (autos pull in 2nd btw, not 3rd).


my friend got his probe done at world motor sports, the sad this is a professional drap racer (chris rado) and i swear, the didn't know what he was doing.. first he was wrong with the cyclinders but i guess that can understandable, second he was way off bout the airfuel measurment.. say it was very lean instead its extremely rich... and it was a brand new dyno and system, so that might have had something to do with the miss readings so its understandable.. but pretty much it depends on how well the person knows how to run a dyno..


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> well, it doesn't HAVE to be, it's supposed to be tho b/c the 3rd gear cuts into the speed limiter. Actually, that run I did was in 3rd gear, we did 2 runs in 2nd and 2 runs in 3rd, the 3rd gear just happened to be the best pull.


ok i was just checking b4 i post my dissappointing (questionalble?) numbers.
there is a discussion about the accuracy of the dyno at the sr20forum here 








mods at the time were the ones in my sig and 3rd gear

also, after me a sentra (qg18de) dynoed after and got same HP but about ~5fl.lb more TQ. we were both autos


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn....I dyno'd 97 hp and 94 tq a while ago with the same mods....Stillen WAI, HS header, Stromung exhaust, UR pulley 15* timing...I think you should try to get it redone somewhere else.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

andre said:


> Damn....I dyno'd 97 hp and 94 tq a while ago with the same mods....Stillen WAI, HS header, Stromung exhaust, UR pulley 15* timing...I think you should try to get it redone somewhere else.


I think the wheel dyno is somewhat inaccurate. Not jus dependent on where you go, it's almost luck, I got 4 runs for the price of 2. First run was 82 (showing my stromung lost power) the next was around 91, then about 87, then I pulled the 97.4.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Justin, you did all those dynos in the same day? Cuz from day to day it may be different due to temp. etc. And correct me if I'm wrong, but from what you said I see that you installed the exhaust, then the power fluctuated between runs, or are the runs with different mods? I'm a little .


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

geez with all those mods and thats it? What is a stock auto GA 80HP?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

andre said:


> Justin, you did all those dynos in the same day? Cuz from day to day it may be different due to temp. etc. And correct me if I'm wrong, but from what you said I see that you installed the exhaust, then the power fluctuated between runs, or are the runs with different mods? I'm a little .


they were all on the same day, all consecutive runs. Back in 2001, I went to Chef's dyno day and I ran 86 and 87.4hp runs. All I had was WAI and advanced timing. 

When I installed my exhaust, I decided to do a dyno run the next day. I did like 3 or 4 runs that day there was a blower fan in front of the car b/c it was around 85 or 90* I unplugged both radiator fans so they wouldn't go on and let the external blower do the work. (would only help me if fans decided to go on). The first run was 82hp (a loss of 5hp), the next run was around 87hp, +/-2 and finally, it pushed out 97.4. I honestly have no idea what changed, they were all in the same temp, they all had the same conditions. I checked the timing between runs, but I didn't change anything.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Interesting....very interesting indeed.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

choaderboy2 said:


> Yeah those are really innaccurate!
> 
> Mike


http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=67082&page=2&pp=20


You'll see in the SR20forum thread that Kojima addresses the dyno...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

isnt it true that some dynos show better gains than others? i heard MUSTANG dynojets are way off...showing more power than the car puts out


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> isnt it true that some dynos show better gains than others? i heard MUSTANG dynojets are way off...showing more power than the car puts out


yes, and some...I won't mention names, but some companies use them for that reason..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> yes, and some...I won't mention names, but some companies use them for that reason..



well, is MUSTANG the only dyno whose numbers have been proven to be blatently off? i want to know, so i know who to stay away from


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah why is it that evertime a car is dynoed it puts out different number ???...you would think that the number would be about the same.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I'm sure (at least I hope) my numbers are correct. it was a dynojet (brandname) machine I was on.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> Damn....I dyno'd 97 hp and 94 tq a while ago with the same mods....Stillen WAI, HS header, Stromung exhaust, UR pulley 15* timing...I think you should try to get it redone somewhere else.


Andre, 

where did you get it doen at? I want to dyno my car too, see if I can hit it as high as yours.... 

let me know

Liang


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Who drove the car?
> 
> Chances are, they had no idea what they were doing, I've run into a few places that had no clue how to pull an auto. They have no idea how to get it to go into the right gear (autos pull in 2nd btw, not 3rd).


It's best to pull in the gear which is closest to 1:1 on a Dynojet, which would be 3rd for the four speed auto trans. Usually lower gear pulls will yield lower numbers. Since your engine hit max HP and Torque with a 3rd gear pull, you got good results.

What's that squiggle at 5200rpm due to?

Lew


----------



## Dennismo (Jan 28, 2004)

hey, i just wanted to let you all know that my ga16de sunny (pulsar) saloon automatic had a dynorun. I came out on 84.3 whp and a torque of 194.4 nm. I cant find the print of the run right now, but when i find them, i'll tell you at which revs the whp and torque came out. My mods: katalyst replacer only.

greetz from Holland,

Dennis


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

remember that time when tq and hp *should* intersect at 5252rpms? Someone goofed.

yeah....


----------

